# Wildlife Educators around Melbourne



## Shaggers89 (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi i am looking for my work experience for year 10 in 2019 and i was wondering if you guys had any ideas for educators that are around the melbourne area
PS
I have done my Research and know of some more well known ones such as
Aust Wildlife
blacksnake
if there are anymore you guys know of please tell me
TIA Shags


----------



## FoxFX (Sep 4, 2018)

You could try "Reptile Encounters"

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Sep 4, 2018)

Plenty more out there. Here's a few.................

http://www.animalsofoz.com.au/
https://www.roamingreptiles.com.au/
https://www.reptileencounters.com.au/
https://www.wildlifexposure.com.au/
http://www.aussiewildlifedisplays.com.au
http://www.wildaction.com.au/


----------



## FoxFX (Sep 4, 2018)

Wouldn't go near Wild Action.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------

